# Koda is getting bald spots help!



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Koda is an almost two year old chihuahua. Recently I noticed him getting two bald spots on his right side just below his rib cage. There about the size of quarters. It worried me but they don't bother him and I tend to over react so I've just been keeping a close eye on him. But today when we were on our walk out in the sun I could see his hair is thinning in the same spot but on the left side too. Do you think there is something wrong? He eats fine, he is acting completely normal except the hair loss. 

Any and all advice/thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks!

*edit*
I forgot to mention this was not a sudden thing. His hair didn't just fall off in a clump or anything. It just kept getting thinner until he had a bald spot.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

What are you feeding? A low quality food can cause hair loss and thinning. Do you put clothes on him? A detergeant or a certain material could cause this. Also allergies whether it be something he is laying in or something he is eating could be causing it? Think back to see if there has been any changes in his diet or the things he does daily? 

I would take him to the vet and have a scraping done just in case it is a parasite as it could be so many different things? If he has the blue gene in him he could also have Alopecia but I am not sure if this would have popped up sooner than this?

We have a Coatimundi that gets small bald spots from where she lays in her cage in certain spots, my vet had my by liquid vitamin E and put that on the spots and it cleared it up;-)

Take him to the vet and get him checked out and keep us posted;-)


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Nothing has changed in his daily schedule that I can think of. He did stay at my parents house for a weekend a few weeks ago when I was out of town but he's been there thousands of time with no problems.

As far as food he eats Hills Perscription ID from the vet and has for about a year. (My older chi gets G I tract infections easily and has to be on it and Koda likes it to so the vet said just let him eat it) so I don't think its food....

He doesn't wear clothes that often only a jacket to go outside in when its freezing and since I live in Texas it's been 60-70 for a while here

I did switch detergents a few weeks ago now that you mention it but could it really be an allergic reaction only on that one side?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my guy got bald spots too but im guessin its more likely cuz he's blue  his spots are more whole rather than round like urs. the vet said it was from being blue too and gave me a animal dermatologist after the skin scraping for mange which came out negative...although i haven't calld the place yet because i know they are going to be rather pricey i am going to leave it and see if he gets anymore bald spots...as of right now his back spot has covered up dont know if it's from using salmon oil or feeding him more protein...balding is such a confusing issue -_-;


----------

